# SC just doesn't get it.



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

They obviously just don't get it...

These confederate fools just don't know when to quit.

Even General Lee was smart enough to surrender to the North!!!

Some SC hurting coming your way, along with some other deserving folks not in the Palmetto State.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Tony u are really starting to get us worked up! There are more people than u guys thing that wanna play target practice with NY. And now i shall go to the bunker for a day or two and let some of these fall.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Empty boxes do not scare us......NY air might make us sick but it will not kill us


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Empty boxes do not scare us......NY air might make us sick but it will not kill us


I heard that!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know, but it looks like it's about to get a whole lot clearer to them!!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great. SC Gettin some of what they deserve. Go get 'em...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Let the bombing begin.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> Empty boxes do not scare us......NY air might make us sick but it will not kill us


You sure about that?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Tony u are really starting to get us worked up! There are more people than u guys thing that wanna play target practice with NY. And now i shall go to the bunker for a day or two and let some of these fall.


after tony attacks you may not rise from the bunker :huh_oh:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> Empty boxes do not scare us......NY air might make us sick but it will not kill us


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

lol this gets better by the post.....lol


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

this is getting out of hand
and i love it!!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

The EVP said:


> You sure about that?!?! :biggrin:


yea - we're sure.....ohhhh pleaseeee.....:roflmao:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I heard that!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

bahahahahahahahaha

this is getting good!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn, Wish I could buy stock in the postal service.:brick:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Damn, Wish I could buy stock in the postal service.:brick:


LMAO yeah might not be a bad idea the way things are looking. Forget Ebay it is CL keeping them paying their bills lol


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

mwahahahahaha mwhahahahahahamahwhwhwhwh!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Lets Get Em Tony!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:teacher:SC needs to invest in one of these....


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Damn, Wish I could buy stock in the postal service.:brick:


Maybe I should just start my own cigar delivery service. What kind of gas mileage do armoured vehicles get?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Go get em Yankee!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like U.S. Grant is coming back from the grave for southern beatdown pt 2.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, I only live 40 miles from the state line. I better start running now!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I really enjoy this soap!! :biggrin:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> Lets Get Em Tony!!!!!


I think I have heard this before somewhere.....


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

*ha ha*



Vic81 said:


>


now thats funny


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

smokinj said:


> :teacher:SC needs to invest in one of these....


Yeah right!! We wont back down!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, this is getting DEEP!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That just goes to show that you shouldn't mess with the north!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Vic81 said:


> yea - we're sure.....ohhhh pleaseeee.....:roflmao:


I've been the victim of Tony's bombings several times (he must like delivering pain)....trust me, his bombs hurt and hurt bad!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Yeah right!! We wont back down!!


Oh, we don't expect you to back down. There's no fun in that. We'd rather knock ya down....now THAT'S fun!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

matt3 said:


> That just goes to show that you shouldn't mess with the north!


you mean SOUTH.....


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

smokinj said:


> :teacher:SC needs to invest in one of these....


Now THAT was funny!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Now THAT was funny!!!


David is right... we should invest in one and send it to NY with the next round of bombs so they will have it readily available to use!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

charles... i really dont think you and your southern boys are going to be in any position to care out attacks after this next round of bombing...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> charles... i really dont think you and your southern boys are going to be in any position to care out attacks after this next round of bombing...


Do not underestimate myself and my army! I have Bigjim on my side and i can tell u he is rumbleing about this ... it will not be pretty!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

We got more b&m owners then you do! neener neener neener!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> We got more b&m owners then you do! neener neener neener!


You will see!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ya i know im boned... still doesnt mean your not too lol


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

SC messed with fire, You get burned when you play with fire, didn't anybody teach you that. NY is going to make SC a landfill just for messing with us... laugh now but it happened to Staten Island.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ha Ha Ha...*

If ya gots the sand, let's see where they land...
:brick:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

May the bombs drop. This looks like fun. I am glad I am nowhere near these things.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

With all this smack talk and threats and such I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone that the purpose of bombing is to show brotherhood and kindness... not who has a bigger humi. Although I can not talk!! Smack talk is what I do! So I will continue on  

Oh hell what am I saying? You guys are going down!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Go get um Tony!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

YAll southern boys better run for yall life....


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Smack...*

:biggrin:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bang...*



DOZER said:


> Go get um Tony!


:whoohoo:
:brick:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ohhhh !!!*



tonyricciardi said:


> They obviously just don't get it...
> 
> These confederate fools just don't know when to quit.
> 
> ...


Heard the noise... bring it... let's see if ya' got the sand to stand...
:biggrin:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Heard the noise... bring it... let's see if ya' got the sand to stand...
> :biggrin:


get'em Jim!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

one of the reasons why i don't post my addy

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19350



Jcaprell said:


> With all this smack talk and threats and such I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone that the purpose of bombing is to show brotherhood and kindness... not who has a bigger humi. Although I can not talk!! Smack talk is what I do! So I will continue on
> 
> Oh hell what am I saying? You guys are going down!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------

